# Angie Hicks of Angie's List likes home fire sprinklers!



## sprinklertech (Oct 24, 2010)

HOME & GARDEN - WIRE
*Living Smart: Home fire sprinkler systems*
December 5
BY ANGIE HICKS
http://www.angieslist.com/

If you really want to keep your home and the people and property in it as safe as possible from fire, consider a residential sprinkler system.

According to the U.S. Fire Administration (USFA), a division of FEMA, fire sprinklers inside a home reduce the chance of fire death by 80 percent and cut the likelihood of property damage by 71 percent.

Snip


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

*Angie Hicks of Angie's List likes home fire sprinklers*

She probably likes them because she is afraid of being of being burnt out by one of her contractors. You can only mess with people so much before it bites you in the a**. Not that I would wish anything bad on anyone... But she is special....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

her troubles are just beginning...considering they are not making any money and just living off their stock price..as is slides down into the toilet

they had a 52 week high of 25 bucks... now its at 7.59
I would guess they will be a 2 dollar stock before you know it

http://www.benzinga.com/analyst-rat...-shares-tumble-on-weak-q2-outlook-analysts-sl..



they and advertiseing heavily to attempt to get more members and hope that people will eat out of her hand and believe anything she says...


they are probablytrying to get another "big deal" going for fire sprinkler systems in homes....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

angie has slid down another dollar to 6.58 
since my last post....

guessing they will be at 3 by x-mas..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i make about as much money with her as i do being on the zone. at least this is a good waste of my time:thumbsup::thumbup::yes::laughing:


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

If you read a little about AL, there are articles that say AL doesn't have enough cash on hand to survive their 12 month liabilities. 

They have 80 (ish) million in assets and 140 (ish) million in liabilities.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

woberkrom said:


> If you read a little about AL, there are articles that say AL doesn't have enough cash on hand to survive their 12 month liabilities.
> 
> They have 80 (ish) million in assets and 140 (ish) million in liabilities.


 
sort of like the Titanic..... slowly sinking into the abyss.....

Right now its probably a sure bet....
The short sellers are probably selling millions of shares of this stock... at 6 bucks hoping to see it get de-listed and turned into a penny stock...

the blood is in the water:yes:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

woberkrom said:


> If you read a little about AL, there are articles that say AL doesn't have enough cash on hand to survive their 12 month liabilities.
> 
> They have 80 (ish) million in assets and 140 (ish) million in liabilities.


Couldnt happen to a more deserving company,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fatal flaw with Angie.....they became a sounding board for any outraged psycho, giving inordinate credence to a complaint.........


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Angie is now up for sale......to who ever...*



stillaround said:


> Couldnt happen to a more deserving company,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fatal flaw with Angie.....they became a sounding board for any outraged psycho, giving inordinate credence to a complaint.........


 
http://www.benzinga.com/general/mov...-sale-who-will-be-angis-angel-stocks-in-the-n

Angies list is now up for sale to whom ever comes up with the loot to get them out of their troubles....

and yelp sounds like they are gonna bite.....


I think I am gonna pull my advertiseing next week, I dont feel good about this at all with a new crew taking over some day,,,,I think they are gonna hang me out to dry when it comes to the review process..


angie was no picnic letting subscribers rake you over the coals, and with Yelp looking to take over i dont think it will get any better


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd say all things being equal, Angie's List has been really good to me.

They are starting to try and change the relationship, that is for sure. They have their "big deals" which are in the same vein as Groupon. Another product they offer is "storefront". With storefront, they are selling services of companies that have signed up.

I'm not a financial guru, but on the outside looking in, I think they had a business model that was profitable at one point. That was back when they were primarily concerned with the subscriptions and the advertising dollars from service companies to jostle for placement and appear in their mailings or whatever. My understanding is that it wasn't super profitable, but it was.

They probably have a retention problem with their subscribers. Think about it. Once the people have a plumber, an electrician, a this, a that, why do they need AL anymore? The subscribers could always write down a list of best in category and be good to go for a long while. If you know the top ten plumbers in AL in xyz county in 2012, how much will change by 2015? They have a high advertising cost, because they have to feed the beast every month (of subscribers lost).

Something is going to change at AL. They will either be bought, or they will open it up to the public, or something. If they are really burning through their cash too fast, if they have effective management, they have at least two or three plans in place. That, or the good management talent saw the writing on the wall just after they went public, waited for their options to vest, and are polishing up their resumes or already jumped ship.

Now it is a mad scramble to grow revenue via increasing subscriber base and increase advertising revenues before they burn through their cash.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

AL 2nd quarter report

It looks like they retain about 75% of their members.

It also looks like in this quarter, revenue from service providers was 3.2 times that of members, and that quarter over quarter, they are growing revenue faster from service providers than from members.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

woberkrom said:


> AL 2nd quarter report
> 
> It looks like they retain about 75% of their members.
> 
> It also looks like in this quarter, revenue from service providers was 3.2 times that of members, and that quarter over quarter, they are growing revenue faster from service providers than from members.


I dont see a reason to give them a dime more than the advertiseing I am doing with the.. with the big deal you give them a pretty good cut off the top

we got a company on the south side that has a big deal with angie and they are installing heaters for 600 dollars and of that they are giving angie 100 bucks...

this is an un-sustainable thing and no one can basically work to pay someone that much for the referral..

no thanks....


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Al has been good to me.

Just the same, I think the big deal is a lot like Groupon and it is very destructive and bad for our industry depending on the deal.

$600 water heaters aren't sustainable. The problem is when you start in with that, and then just as the one company stops running the deal, another steps in to fill their shoes.

Going to a customer's house to install a water heater for free is really just going there on a fishing expedition for something else.

Maybe I give people too much credit. In general, the AL members I have worked for have been decent, and while somewhat price sensitive, they are more concerned with getting the job done well at a fair price. The AL members have to know what game is being played at those kind of prices.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

woberkrom said:


> Al has been good to me.
> 
> Just the same, I think the big deal is a lot like Groupon and it is very destructive and bad for our industry depending on the deal.
> 
> ...


 
the al members I have dealt with have been pretty good... but we have had our share of bad ones too...

the big deal is for companies that are basically trying to build up a clientell base at any cost.....

we have gotten a few calls this week from al.. 
 it just boils down to how much money per customer are you willing to spend ......

if you are willing to go out and install heaters for basically about 500 bucks after angies cut, go ahead and knock yourself out.....better you wear yourself out rather than me.... 

 if you dont have anything else better to do I suppose its better than waiting for the phone to ring :no::no:


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> the al members I have dealt with have been pretty good... but we have had our share of bad ones too...
> 
> the big deal is for companies that are basically trying to build up a clientell base at any cost.....
> 
> ...


I haven't installed any heaters at that price. I have seen a competitor come in from across the state offering a service rate for an hour that they get paid little to nothing for after AL's cut. I think they are just trying to make their way into our market.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.benzinga.com/news/14/10/...ects-to-raise-workforce-from-500-in-2011-to-2

they are getting a huge hand out from our city for expansion and the promise of new jobs by 2019...

expecting to have doubled from 500 to over close to 2000 employees with the help of the city improvments.
and city money..... whoop-de-dooooo

the only good thing I see about this is just the improvemnts to the east side of town which is a total hell hole.... that should at least clean up things for a while....... 

I am willing to bet that once the city hands out the incentive money to Angie they will take the money from our city then declare a huge bonus to all the top execs... 


when they still dont make any money and their
stock price goes under a dollar,
they will run for the hills. and go belly up . 
and leave indianapolis holding the bag..:thumbup:

it looks flowerly and all peachey today, 
but give it a year or two for my predictions to come true..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought they were thinning the herd, not expanding. :blink:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I thought they were thinning the herd, not expanding. :blink:


 
I think its called a "dead cat bounce" 

if the city is willing to bail you out with 10+ million dollars to keep you looking like you still have blood in your veins, it alllooks good for a while..

Also they clean up a few blocks of a run down area everybody appears to win

then down the road in a few years when they bail out,,, someone else is in office and its their problem to explain.., and they put a new spin on the whole con game.....


but natrually they are gonna take the states money and then give themselves a big fat bonus right before the end happens........that is politics, and wall street .:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*3rd quarter results*

http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com/2014/10/22/angie-what-now/


hope floats....

hope for better days ahead keeps things floating ahead
 like a turd in a toilet bowl.....


----------



## Paddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I was happy to see AL's plug for residential sprinklers, but I don't see a relationship between that and AL's money problems. Plumbers can install plumbing-based sprinklers for way less than sprinkler contractors and make a good profit, but they are not exactly jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

AL contacts me all the time to do paid advertising. I have always declined their persistent sales reps. I don't think they can keep sales reps employed as it seems like a new one is calling every other week to introduce themselves as my new rep!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

She called me 3 times today lol


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't renew my membership with AL and my debit card expired. AL changed the expiration date and charged me anyway, when I called and complained, they said they didn't know how it happened, but would refund me the renewal fee. 

I a lot of calls and letters from them. They've lost money on postage and paying their call makers. Although I don't like the calls and letters from them, whatever it takes to make them go down the drain sooner is alright by me.


----------



## JPPlumber (Jul 30, 2014)

I've tried the Angie's List thing for the past 2 years and it is break even at best. I am currently a one truck op. and they are somewhat pricy compared to my other options. 

I plan not to renew when the year is up.


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

Hillside said:


> She called me 3 times today lol


Too funny!


----------



## TruePlumbing (Nov 23, 2014)

Here's another article about AL http://time.com/money/3452998/angies-list-sale-user-reviews/


----------

